# Savanna Adverts



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 30, 2010)

I heard some states in the US don't allow adverts for alcohol on TV.  I just thought I'd let you know what you're missing with some ads for Savanna. They are really funny, if you have a dry sense of humour.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2917143/savanna_its_dry_funny_monkey_ad/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-CGsy1Q9XY9k/savanna_dry_peanuts/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2971349/funny_savanna_sports_bar_television_advert/


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice!  I love em! 
I like the game of table chess in the 3rd one allot.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 1, 2010)

The third is actually my least favourite. Maybe it's just because I'm not into sports.


----------

